# My Insanity Workout Progress Thread



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Guys

I have decided to document my progress whilst following the Insanity workout doing the rounds.

I am a 33 year old firefighter, earlier this year it was announced that we were to be having fitness tests at work. At the start of January I weighed in at 14.8st. I took the fitness testing as a good incentive to get a bit fitter and strip some body fat, today I weigh in at 13st dead.

I have started the Insanity workout today after spending the last 4 months doing a varied gym programme, I have heard loads about Insanity and a few blokes at work swear by it so I thought id give it a go.

Any comments good or bad welcome, i will post up the results at the 1 month stage and then again at the end of the programme in 2 months time:thumb:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

well done mate... Keep at it

I keep failing


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

RP84 said:


> well done mate... Keep at it
> 
> I keep failing


Thanks, I love the gym side of it but I keep eating crap.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic, thanks for putting the piccys up - very brave of you.

Good luck with the Insanity program - I tried the warm up dvd and was knackered by the end of it :lol:


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Day 2 update, I've been poor with diet again today eating all sorts of rubbish but another good weights session at the gym including using 28KG dumbbells for the chest exercises which is by far a personal best.

Just finished day 2 of Insanity and I'm broken!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Good luck... either you're tall or your wardrobes are short!!


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> Good luck... either you're tall or your wardrobes are short!!


Lol, both


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done mate. 

I started it last week, have done the first 5 workouts and my right knee has given up; I'm gutted! 

Have been eating and drinking all the right stuff together with protein shakes etc, and now have to stop. Off to the doctors today to find out whats gone wrong. Had an op on it 2 years ago so hope the same problem hasn't returned.

Paul.


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Day 3 complete, the thing that hurts most is my calfs at the moment!


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Taffyopel said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> I started it last week, have done the first 5 workouts and my right knee has given up; I'm gutted!
> 
> ...


Gutted for you,its tough isn't it:thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

It is just a matter of googling Insanity or do you have to register to get the info?

Thanks and good luck


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

A210 AMG said:


> It is just a matter of googling Insanity or do you have to register to get the info?
> 
> Thanks and good luck


Google it!

It costs a fair bit although if you look around online then you can find it for free


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Easier day today, recovery day consisting of stretching, the programme is killing me so far but feel much better for it!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Dan Carter said:


> Google it!
> 
> It costs a fair bit although if you look around online then you can find it for free


go on youtube & look for 'ripped ninja'


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Can we have pics along the journey?


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> go on youtube & look for 'ripped ninja'


That looks like fun:tumbleweed:


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Can we have pics along the journey?


Sure will post some more up in a day or so, had a little go on the P90x workout also, hard work!


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Still going strong, will post some pictures over the weekend


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Dan Carter said:


> Still going strong, will post some pictures over the weekend


Progress????


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> Progress????


Sorry still going strong, will try to update more often


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Up date?


----------

